# Best How To Install Cm7 On Touchpad Tutorials



## thewebblogger (Oct 18, 2011)

I think it would be beneficial to everybody, especially the members with less technical expertise if we could create a list containing the best tutorials concerning the installation of CM7 on TouchPad from. Personally, I used this How to install CM7 on Touchpad tutorial and it was literally a 10 minutes experience. Feel free to chip in and add your favorite tutorial as well. We can maintain a list ordered by the number of votes.


----------



## tonebone (Oct 7, 2011)

I used this tutorial by reverendkjr, I am a pretty visual person, so this video was super easy, it also takes about 10 minutes.


----------



## ReverendKJR (Aug 25, 2011)

thewebblogger said:


> I think it would be beneficial to everybody, especially the members with less technical expertise if we could create a list containing the best tutorials concerning the installation of CM7 on TouchPad from. Personally, I used this How to install CM7 on Touchpad tutorial and it was literally a 10 minutes experience. Feel free to chip in and add your favorite tutorial as well. We can maintain a list ordered by the number of votes.


Honestly, n00bs should just spend an hour on my youtube channel, and they'll be ready to go!

http://www.youtube.com/user/reverendkjr


----------

